# Shas'O Ra'Lai



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about using O'Rly as a Tau commander for a new Tau force I plan to put together. 

Has anyone got an good advice on where he performs best?

At a glance he comes across as either a mid-range anti infantry suppression unit. Or a mid-range vehicle hyper sniper.

Pros and cons of him anyone?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've used him once. IMHO, he's not worth the points, but if you tool him up with a bodyguard, they're an efficent unit for lending close-range fire support. They're also great at hunting enemy HQs, because his Hyper Density shot could insta-kill MEQ easy, plus if need-be, he's not horrible in cc.

Basically, always give him a Bodyguard, and use as you would any Shas'o/el, but he's really not worth the points.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I didn't like him all that much and he didn't really seem to be very "Tau" to me. For a much more complete rant on this character click here.


----------

